# WTF toni (amateurke) did it again! WOW------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Check this out amateurke Bomb the crap out of me--so this feud started with a trade and both of us shot each others ears off--But now toni goes and blows the block up--my neighbors that are still confused and pissed at me. I tried to tell them it was not my fault -- well toni you my friend are in trouble as you will soon see. Take a look at what this guy's gone a did to me.....:biggrin:

The 2 unbanned ones are St. Luis Rey Series "A" !

View attachment 16972
View attachment 16974


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit!!!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit!!Way to go Toni!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Crazy!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Outstanding hit Toni!*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Hit!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Toni knows his way around


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow toni is a monster and kicked your ass brother way to go


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> wow toni is a monster and kicked your ass brother way to go


Yes he did--now what is that I hear--that sound! I heard it just before his landed--it's a familiar sound------


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW a good old ass kicking. Very nice


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Incredibly awesome line up of smokes.
Way to knock his ass out Toni.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow Toni, thats impressive! Nice work bro


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Way to go Toni!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet hit Toni - you guys outside the US have a whole different arsenal at your disposal. Great job!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

geeezzzz those are some amazing cigars!!!luckyyy


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Way to go, great hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DAM-M-M-M-M-N!!! That is a killer hit! You may want to build a bunker Paul.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That's down right sneaky comming from a "friendly" country.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That was a daisy cutter that went off.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

This place is otta hand...more great sticks!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> This place is otta hand...more great sticks!


That's the way, Un-Hun, Un-Hun, I like it. Un-Hun, Un-Hun.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW! Nice hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Not nag, Paul!! Who step in de ring must tolerate a punch!! :biggrin:

You deserve it my friend, enjoy!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Giak said:


> Wow Toni, thats impressive! Nice work bro


Here's ^^^^ another one you guys need to watch out for---and he also will (or should I say) has been dealt with---Bouya!:biggrin:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit. Great cigars


----------

